# Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

Ob Verein oder nicht, wer angeln muss zahlen.

Teilweise auch fürs Meeresangeln wie in Meck-Pomm.

Daneben gibt's ja auch noch Gebühren. 

Wie in Brandenburg oder S-H wird auch noch zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe erhoben (Brandenburg nur, wer in seinem Heimatbundesland keine zahlt, S-H grundsätzlich).

*Hier solls aber nur um die Preise der Erlaubniskarten gehen.*

Und zwar nur für das Angeln in Deutschland (also nicht Nachbarländerkosten wie in Holland, Frankreich, Dänemark etc. mit einrechnen!!)..

Bzw. eben der Vereinsbeitrag, wenn da die Erlaubniskartenkosten schon drin sind.

Nicht einrechnen sollt ihr aber Arbeitsstunden, da es da ja nicht um die Angelerlaubnis, sondern um Vereinsarbeit geht.

Was zahlt ihr da pro Jahr für die Angelerlaubnis(se) in Deutschland??? 



*Hier die weiteren redaktionellen Umfragen:*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!

Aber es ist und soll sein:
Ein Stimmungsbild zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern.


----------



## Black-Death (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

für mich als neuling sind es dieses jahr 250 eur aufnahmegebühr :c und 95 eur jahresgebühr.

gewässerstrecke ist auch leider nicht sooo groß. aber da ich keine große lust auf längere fahrten habe, blieb mir nichts anders übrig


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



> für mich als neuling sind es dieses jahr 250 eur aufnahmegebühr


Aufnahmegebühr bitte nicht mitzählen, nur die jährlichen Kartenkosten!!


----------



## Black-Death (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

habe ich auch bei der umfrage nicht getan. aber hintergrundinfos können ja nie schaden


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Bei mir sind's....

20,- € für die Havelkarte
12,- € für den Havelkanal
20,- € für die Küstenkarte McPom
52,- € gesamt

alles in allem also recht günstig.|supergri


----------



## Nuesse (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

10 Euro für S-H und 30 Euro für eine Elbstrecke .


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Black-Death schrieb:


> habe ich auch bei der umfrage nicht getan. aber hintergrundinfos können ja nie schaden


Stimmt vollkommen - vorbildlich!!!

Ich wollts nur gleich schreiben, bevor einer meint, das mit einrechnen zu müssen.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2013)

50 Euro Jahreskarte und 27 in Holland!

Absolut in Ordnung und darüberhinaus hat unser Verein noch austauschkarten mit umliegenden Vereinen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



zanderzone schrieb:


> 50 Euro Jahreskarte und *27 in Holland!*
> Absolut in Ordnung und darüberhinaus hat unser Verein noch austauschkarten mit umliegenden Vereinen!


Siehe oben:
NUR Deutschlandkosten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Davon ab:
Ich glaube hier sind vor allem Nordlichter unterwegs und neue Bundesländer  jetzt gerade.

Wenn die "Südler" kommen (speziell B-W und Bayern) wird sicher der Schnitt deutlich hochgehen...


----------



## dennisk19899 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Jahreskarte an meinem gewässer 50€ 
und wenns mal an nem see geht was sehr selten der fall ist tageskarte 3€


----------



## Case (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die "Südler" kommen (speziell B-W und Bayern) wird sicher der Schnitt deutlich hochgehen...



Jaja. Hab den Schnitt grad nach oben getrieben. Knapp 300 mit Bootskarte.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Guten Abend Schwabenkollege - wusst ichs doch ;-)

Wenn die "Südler" Feierabend machen....


----------



## olaft64 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Jahreskarte Baggersee im ersten Jahr 48 €, ab Jahr 2 nur noch 36. Plus 20 € für ein fischarmes Stück Rhein (alles nahe Freiburg/ Breisach).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Schwabenkollege - wusst ichs doch ;-)
> 
> *Wenn die "Südler" Feierabend machen...*.



Du meinst, wenn sie aus der Siesta erwachen....

Duck und wech.....


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Kommt ganz drauf an. Variiert von Jahr zu Jahr sehr. Bewege mich aber im Schnitt zwischen 100-200€.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

tach,

62.-€ für die Jahreskarte, für 17 km Strecke die bei mir fast vor der Haustür anfängt #h

mfg Sascha


----------



## WK1956 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hab auch den Schnitt der letzten Jahre genommen.
2-3 Fließgewässer und eine Seenkarte, schwankt dann zwischen 500 und 900 €uro.


----------



## carphunter 47 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Zwei Jahreskarten als Kombikarte für einen Baggersee und Fließgewässer zusammen 290 € .


----------



## phirania (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Moin auch 
Bei mir sind es 62 Euro Jahresbeitrag und 20 Euro Kanalkarte DEK...
Beinhaltet,4 Seen, Emsstrecke Wersestrecke Aa in Münster.


----------



## allrounder13 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

für mich als jugendlicher 70+50 für 2 seen...


----------



## macman (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo 



  2x im Jahr am FoPu 50€, Jahreskarte Rhein 34€, Jahreskarte Hausgewässer 130€
  =214€ #d

  Das mal zwei für mich und meine Frau !!

jetzt noch Köder u. Gerät #q besser nicht nachrechnen!!!


----------



## ayron (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Knapp über 100€

65€ Verein inkl. Kanäle /Lippe / paar Seen (Verbandskarte)
34€ Rhein NRW
 +X€ Tageskarten

Sind alles freie Gewässer, sonst ist man in und um Köln meist mit 150€+/Jahr für einen Baggersee dabei#d


----------



## robdasilva (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,

bei mir in Bayern.

Jahreskarte Baggersee - 220€
Jahreskarte Fliegenstrecke - 170€
Jahresbeitrag Verein - 60€
Dann eigenen Bach gepachtet - 600€

Also kommt einiges zusammen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## d0ni (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Bayern, 0 €, eigener Teilabschnitt von Fluß 

 hach ist Erbschaft nicht was schönes


----------



## Christian1987S (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

120€ Jahresbeitrag - 40€ wenn ich meine 4 Arbeitseinsätze voll mache.
34€ für Jahreskarte am Rhein. Macht dieses Jahr 114€.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Schöne Erhebung..
aber wenn man nur die Kosten beleuchtet und dabei keinerlei Informationen über die damit "erkauften" Angelmöglichkeiten bekommt, nur mehr eine Randnotiz.

Ich zahle z.B. 170 Euro pro Jahr und kann damit sämtliche Salmogewässer im Regierungsbezirk Chemnitz beangeln + die Allgemeinen Angelgewässer in ganz Sachsen. -> hier gehts zum Gewässerverzeichnis http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/gwv-2012-gewaesserverzeichnis.pdf
Dazu kommen mit je 5 Euro die Gewässer (sofern dem Gewässerfond angehörend) in Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen und Brandenburg.
Mein Kreuzchen habe ich bei "200-400 Euro" gemacht, da man ja auch mal in den Urlaub nach Mc-Pomm, in den Schwarzwald oder auf Geschäftsreise im Sauerland ein paar Piepen abdrückt. 

Aber wie angeführt - solang man den "Gegenwert" als Bewertungskriterium ausser acht lässt, ist diese Umfrage nutzlos.

René


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo zusammen, Ihr unterschlagt meist den Fischereischein.
Der kostet doch auch und ist für viele Vorschrift. #h

Verein 1 50 €
Verein 2 80 €
Fischereischein 0 €
Gastkarten ca. 20 €
================
150 €

Nicht wenig, aber mal im Ernst auch nicht viel.

Eine Menge Möglichkeiten, 
für den Betrag... 
......einer Konzertkarte.
......einer besseren Übernachtung.
......2 Tankfüllungen
oder mal mit Freunden Essen zu gehen.

Wer 50 mal zum Angeln fährt, bei dem sind schon die Spritkosten größer.
Schon eine Rute kostet bei vielen Anglern mehr, oder
halt eine Handvoll Markenwobbler.
Für den Kaufpreis weniger Hundert Wattwürmer, ein Jahr angeln, so viel ich möchte. #h

Nachtrag für " Blauzahn " 
recht hast Du!
Also, weit mehr als 1000 ha, meist ohne Fischerei.
Strom, Fluss, Bach und Graben. 
Seen, Altarme und Tümpel.
Ist eigentlich alles vorhanden, nur Äschen, R.F und Nasen fehlen.


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

rheinscheine nrw (34,-)  & rlp (31,-)


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Vereinsgewässer 60, Kanalkarte 20, + Tageskarten mal hier mal da; also die Klasse 100-200 Doppelmark.
Wenn ich mitkriege, was Süddeutsche so hinblättern müssen, bekomm ich Gänsehaut #t


----------



## Mr.Riba (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ok, mal sehen..
bin noch keinem Verein beigetreten habe aber mal nen par in die engere Auswahl genommen. Ist gar net so einfach bei so vielen Vereinen und Gewässern hier in unserer schönen oberrheinischen Tiefebene. 
In meinem favorisierten Verein komme ich dann auf ca 85€ pro Jahr ,was eigentlich recht günstig ist für vier Baggerseen (in zwei davon gibt es schon seit vielen Jahre keine Kiesentnahme mehr), eine Talsperre und zwei schöne Bäche mit gutem Salmonidenbestand.

Die Aufnahmegebühr von 200€ erwähne ich mal nicht|supergri

Gruß Milo


----------



## Spilotes (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Verein1 60Euro
Verein2 80Euro                                                                                      Verein3 90Euro


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

96 Euro, Jahresbeitrag Angelverein.
140 Euro, Jahreskarte Plöner See.(Für Privatboot) 
60 Euro, 2 Jahreskarten für 2 Elbstrecken.
31 Euro Jahreskarte ELK. Gesamt:.......327 Euro.


----------



## Slick (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Für 20 Km  Main 110 Euro.


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

31,-€   Rhein RLP Osterspai-NRW 
+ 10,-€ mitangler im fremden Boot 
(ab nächstes Jahr 51,-€ dann incl. Erhaubniss für`n eigenes Boot)
34,-€ Rhein NRW 
20,-€ Küstenkarte MV (wird ab 2014 auf 40,-€ erhöht)


----------



## Vanner (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

78,-€ Jahresbeitrag Angelverein 
Teilweise einzelne Gewässertageskarten wenn ich mal keinen Bock auf Vereinsgewässer habe, ca. 50,-€ im Jahr. Liege also bei den Gesamtkosten leicht über 100,- Teuros.


----------



## Brummel (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hätte mit mehr Leuten jenseits der 6 grünen Scheine gerechnet, aber die Umfrage ist ja noch jung:q.
Hab 100-200 € angekreuzt, obwohl es genau genommen nur knapp über 100 sind. Also von eventuellen Karten für bestimmte Gewässer mal abgesehen. 
Eigentlich gibts für mich (...noch...:q) nix zu maulen.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Bei mir sind es 80 € Vereinsbeitrag und 34 € Rheinschein, eigentlich nicht viel aber wenn ich vergleiche, was ich für ungleich viel mehr Gewässer in den Niederlanden zahle, doch schon reichlich.


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

50€ Verein, 40€ Rhein, 10-50€ an anderen Gewässern (bei Bedarf, kommt eher selten vor |rolleyes), Nordsee: 0€. 
100€ kommt schon hin.


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

48 € gewässerpool mv
20 € ostseekarte mv
10 € sh-schein


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

20€ = 23KM Fluss plus diverse Kleine Gewässer, Biotop
34€ = 100KM Kanal
10€ = Marke für Fischereischein
0€ = Ostsee SH, freie Gewässer Hamburg

Eine Menge Wasser für unter 100€


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

170€ Salmo RB Chemnitz & algm.Sachsen 
2x 5€ Gewässerfond Brandenburg +Sachsen-Anhalt
alles inkl.Mitgliedsbeitrag :m
ca. 5€ Fischereischein +Abgabe/Jahr


----------



## benihana (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

34€ Rhein Rheinland Pfalz
40€ Rhein Hessen
50€ Verein 1
20€ Verein 2

Hessen hat die kosten dieses Jahr nochmal angezogen. Alles in allem bekommt man für das Geld schon extrem viel Wasser.


----------



## spin-paule (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

- 170 €/Jahr Kocher (Stammgewässer)

- 5-6 auswärtige Karten/Jahr á 10-20€ (Kocher, Jagst, Saale oder sonstwo)

- auf Besuch in Hessen zur Zanderjagd: 40€/Jahr Rhein

- ggf. ne Woche Dänemark: derzeit 130 DKK (= ca. 18 €)

Ü200€ sind es gewiss. Zum Glück wurde nicht gefragt, wieviel ich für Material und Gerätschaft ausgebe... mit Sicherheit ein vielfaches davon|uhoh:.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

95,-- erster Verein
100,-- zweiter Verein
          5 Jahres Fischereischein NRW 48,00  
   9,60 p.A.
  10,-- Fischereiabgabe SH
=====
214.60  macht rund 18,-- pro Monat, das zahl ich auch in jedem besseren  Fußballverein. Dazu kommen noch Ausgaben für Kutter und Leihboot. Aber das zählt glaub ich nicht dazu.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## skally (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Zählt man Put&take dazu oder nicht? -.-


----------



## labralehn (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

370 € feste Kosten in BaWü

Vereinsgewässer nur Karte ca. 310 €
Neckarabschnitt Jahreskarte = 60 € ohne Pfand


variable Kosten im Saarland ca. 100€:
Wochenkarten Saar
Jahreskarte Grenzgewässer
Gastangeln an verschiedenen Seen im Saarland je nach Zeit und Lust.

ich habe 200-400 ausgewählt, da dies fixe Kosten sind und jedes Jahr fällig werden.


----------



## bacalo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Karte für den Main und einem guten Forellenbach 
340,00 T€uronen. Jahreskarte für den Vereinssee 100,00 €
SH - / Dänischer-Schein 28,00 €.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



> Zum Glück wurde nicht gefragt, wieviel ich für Material und Gerätschaft ausgebe... mit Sicherheit ein vielfaches davon


Das nicht, aber die Gesamtkosten wurden schon gefragt ;-)))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326


----------



## Franky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Der Verein möchte 65 € haben, Mainkarte 32 €, Wochenkarte Weser 16 €, SH 10 €... Etwas über 100 € aber noch deutlich unter 200 € bewegt sich das bei mir.


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

120,-€ Angelkarte & 50,-€ Vereinsbeitrag.
Im vorigem Jahr war noch zweite Angelkarte 6o,-€ und zweiter
Vereinsbeitrag 80,-€ dabei.Hab ich aber aus Altersgründen aufgegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

So langsam zeichnet sich ein Bild ab..


----------



## Affe (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

50€ Jahresbeitrag für ca. 155 Gewässer :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## seba (18. Juni 2013)

25 &euro; Jahresbeitrag für Version
20 &euro; Jahresschein für die Kanäle
 34 &euro; Jahresschein für den Rhein
6 &euro; Jahresschein für Duisburger Häfen


----------



## Schneidi (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Affe schrieb:


> 50€ Jahresbeitrag für ca. 155 Gewässer :vik::vik::vik:



wo denn das?
bei uns zahlen die jugendlichen knappe 100 und ab 18 sind es knapp 200 euro/jahr


----------



## Affe (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Schneidi schrieb:


> wo denn das?



Bezirksfischereiverband für Ostfriesland e.V. mit 9239 Mitgliedern und ca. 155 Gewässern


----------



## pike-81 (19. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Da kommt schon was zusammen.
Die Marke für den Schein, zusätzliche Abgabe an Schleswig-Holstein, Jahreskarte für meinen Lieblingssee. Schleppen kostet natürlich extra. Dann noch diverse Gastkarten für verschiedene Seen.
Normalerweise geht's auch jedes Jahr ein paar mal mit dem Kutter auf Dorsche. Dann kommen noch die Leihboote dazu.
Ausrechnen möchte ich mir das lieber nicht...
Petri


----------



## Seele (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Schön erschreckend wenn man hier so ließt wie billig das Angeln wo anders ist. Mit dem übrigen Geld könnte ich jedes Jahr noch einen Urlaub machen *heul*


----------



## Nanninga (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

*Ich zahle 50,-€ für 10 Baggerseen und *
*150 km verschiedene Kanäle bei drei Ruten und allen Angelarten. Keine Arbeitsstundenpflicht. Die Ems ist scheinfrei, da Küstengewässer Nds.#6*

*Holland 27,-€  kommt extra dazu.(nicht mitgerechnet).:q*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## loete1970 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

€ 75,00 Jahresbeitrag + diverse Tagesscheine Talsperren


----------



## Margarelon (19. Juni 2013)

Jahresscheine
Rhein NRW
Hafen Bad Honnef
Rhein RLP
Mosel
Dazu noch Tageskarten, wenn wir campen, und ab und an FoPu...

Und was mache ich gerade? Zuhause statt unten am Wasser sitzen...


----------



## ChY (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Seele schrieb:


> Schön erschreckend wenn man hier so ließt wie billig das Angeln wo anders ist. Mit dem übrigen Geld könnte ich jedes Jahr noch einen Urlaub machen *heul*




da hast du sowas von Recht... echt hart


----------



## ulfisch (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Ich glaube hier sind vor allem Nordlichter unterwegs und neue Bundesländer  jetzt gerade.
> 
> Wenn die "Südler" kommen (speziell B-W und Bayern) wird sicher der Schnitt deutlich hochgehen...


:c
Ich glaube ich zahle mit Jahreskarte(Vereinsgewässer) und Jahresbeitrag so knapp 200 Tacken
dazu kommt aber noch "Strafe" weil ich nicht immer bei allen Arbeitsstunden bin.
Das letzte mal habe ich so 220 gezahlt.


----------



## Markus1981 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Jahresschein rhein 34€ 
diverse Tagesscheine für kanal 60€ 
karten für seen 40€ 
dazu noch 50-70€ für verschiedene forellenteiche.

Muß Ehrlich sagen  für nächstes jahr werd ich mir keine karte mehr für den rhein holen zu viele  naturschutzgeiete von walsum  bis hoch zum stapp u. zu viele Grundeln.


----------



## ado (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

220 Jahreskarte Verein in Nürnberg (15 Gewässer)
40  Mitgliedschaft Verein in Augsburg
100+ Tageskarten


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

80 Euro für den Vereinsbeitrag (DAV) und 40 Euro für die Elbkarte... Zusammen 120,00 Euronen find ich nicht zu teuer, würde auch mehr zahlen wenn dementsprechend mehr Besatzfische kommen würden... #6


----------



## Stromer86 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Dann mal was aus Süd - Hessen 
(Zonenrandgebiet zu Ba - Wü  ):

40 €  Rhein (hessische Seite)
20 €  Kleiner Nebenfluss vom Rhein
60 €  Neckar (Abschnitt I)
___________
120 €


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Am Niederrhein gebe ich als nicht Vereinsangler folgendes aus.

Rhein 34.-€
Wendebecken Krefeld 20.-€
Elfrather See 54.-€ 
diverse Tages- Wochen- und Monatsscheine ca. 50€

Somit komme ich auf ca. 160€ im Jahr.


----------



## steppes (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Rheinkarte Hessen 40.-
Karten Verein 50.- (2 Seen)
Karte Main 26.-
plus div. Gastkarten ca.30.-

Somit jedes Jahr ca. 150.- und dieses Jahr steht noch die Verlängerung des Fischereiausweises für 68.- an.


----------



## wafabe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Wenn ich das alles so lese müßte es ja bald goldene Fische geben

Fischerreischein Hamburg  5,00 €
    "         "       S-H       10,00 €
                              -------------
                                  15,00 €

Dänemark         frei weil 67
Norwegen        frei


----------



## Wurschtsepp (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Zahl für n Verrein jährlich 250 € und fürn Chiemsee nochmal 150 euro jahreskarte. 
Achso und dann kommen noch immer die Tages und Wochenkarten für iwo dazu aber die zähl ich mal nicht mit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

So langsam zeichnet sich das Bild doch...

Über die Hälfte zahlt also zwischen 100 und 400 Euros, aber auch mehr als ein Drittel weniger als 100..

Der teurere "Rest" dürfte wohl entweder an regionalen Besonderheiten liegen oder daran, dass manche passionierte Angler ein Vielfaches an Gewässern beangeln und damit mehr Kosten haben.


----------



## Angelmayer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Rheinkarten .. 70 EUR Speyer
                   41 EUR Mainz
                   31 EUR Hessen
dazu           100 EUR Mitglied in nem Verein


----------



## Papa1980 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

40€ Unteruckersee Prenzlau
20€ Küstenkarte
10€ M-V
und bald Oder karte 30€
Vereinsbeitrag sind noch 75€
Abgabemarke 45€ 5jahre


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich gebe 55 Euronen im Jahr aus dafür kann ich rund 27 Km Jeetzel, 12Km Elbe und dann noch einen See (leider sehr verschlammt) und einen Altarm der Jeetzel (Vereinsgewässer) beangeln die ganzen Elbkuhlen kann man da garnicht alle aufzählen ich find das so in Ordnung selbst wenn es das doppelte Kosten würde.

Gruß Frank


----------



## pxnhxxd (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

34€ Rhein NRW (Jahr)
114€ Stausee Obermaubach (Jahr)


----------



## MIG 29 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich zahle 120€ im Jahr, da sind Jahresbeitrag und Jahreserlaubnisskarte für 8km Gewässer drin.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Moin
60€ für die Jahreskarte und 20€ für den Verein. 
Die Tageskarten für den Puff nicht eingerechnet. Das dürften nochmal um die 200€ sein.


----------



## thomas1602 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

95€ Verein in Sachsen
5€  für Sachsen Anhalt
5€  für Thüringen
5€  für Brandenburg

50€  Pauschal für ne Wochenkarte irgendwo mal Angelurlaub machen

Wenn ich so lese, was manche zahlen müssen, dann wüßte ich nicht, ob angeln dann noch mein Hobby wäre :/ und ich es dann nicht auf 1 -2 Angelwochen im Jahr begrenzen würde.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Also die Fried-Raubjahreskarte bekomme ich zum DAV Vorzugspreis von 75 Euro für die Gewässer der FSG Brandenburg/Havel, dazu noch die Sachsen- Anhaltmarke für nen Fünfer, ja das wars . Also alles für 80 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## thanatos (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also die Fried-Raubjahreskarte bekomme ich zum DAV Vorzugspreis von 75 Euro für die Gewässer der FSG Brandenburg/Havel, dazu noch die Sachsen- Anhaltmarke für nen Fünfer, ja das wars . Also alles für 80 Euro im Jahr.



;+ den DAV Beitrag Solltest du aber ruhig dazurechnen


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

@ Tanatos. wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ging es nur um die Kosten für die Karten. Der Vereinsbeitrag inklusive aller Umlagen ist dann noch extra 87 Euro. Ach so und dann noch die diversen Startgelder. Aber die sind hier ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

@ Riesenangler,meinte nur ohne den DAV würdest du den "Vozugspreis "nicht bekommen.

 Wünsche Allen Boardies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ja das stimmt ohne den DAV würde ichdann bei 130 Euronen im jahr liegen. Was aber auch noch recht günstig ist wenn man hier einige Zahlen sieht die hier aufgerufen werden.


----------



## sevone (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich zahle für die Jahreskarte für ein Gewässer 240€, hinzu kommt ab und an eine Tageskarte für ein anderes Gewässer zu 10€. Komme aus Brandenburg.


----------



## mathei (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



mathei schrieb:


> 48 € gewässerpool mv
> 20 € ostseekarte mv
> 10 € sh-schein



ich revidiere für dieses jahr
45 €
30 €

vergessen hatte ich die fischereiabgabemarke
letztes jahr 6 € jetzt 10 €
ist das eigentlich bundesweit so ?


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

echt krass wie wenig man in ostdeutschland zahlen muss. ich bezahl für eine jahreskarte 250€. was bei ech eine jahreskarte kostet zahl ich an manchen gewässern als tageskarte (so 20-25€) und geh zu 90% schneider heim. ich leb eindeutig in der falschen ecke


----------



## TropicOrange (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> echt krass wie wenig man in ostdeutschland zahlen muss. ich bezahl für eine jahreskarte 250€. was bei ech eine jahreskarte kostet zahl ich an manchen gewässern als tageskarte (so 20-25€) und geh zu 90% schneider heim. ich leb eindeutig in der falschen ecke



20-25 Euro für ne Tageskarte? Aber nicht in und um Augsburg, oder? Die 250 Euro für ne Jahreskarte sind bei den Stadtvereinen wie fva oder aac aber schon realistisch. Deswegen (nicht nur, aber auch) hab ich mir einen gemütlichen kleinen Landverein ausgesucht, mit zwar wenigen aber dafür schönen Gewässern und ner vernünftigen Besatzpolitik. Im Endeffekt zahl ich dort für die Jahreskarte an zwei Weihern 140 Euro.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> ich leb eindeutig in der falschen ecke



Wenn du mit 6 € Stundenlohn, dem nächsten Augenarzt in 50km Entfernung usw. zufrieden bist, gebe ich dir Recht.

Die Welt besteht aus mehr als Angeln. #h

Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche. Bin in den Neuen Bundesländern aufgewachsen.

Nachfrage und Angebot regeln den Preis. Mein früherer Angelverein hatte zu DDR-Zeiten mehr als 60 Mitglieder. Jetzt käme er noch auf ca. 20 und hat sich deshalb mit einem anderen verein zusammengelegt. Keiner mehr da und der Rest stirbt auch langsam weg. 

Vergleiche diese Situation mit Bayern und du weißt, warum wir hier so viel zahlen. #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt zahl ich dort für die Jahreskarte an zwei Weihern 140 Euro.



 140 Tacken für 2 Weiher ist sehr stattlich. 

 Ich zahle im teuren Mittelfranken 250 € und bekomme dafür ca. 25 ha. Weiher (6 Stück) und 6km Fließgewässer. Da sehe ich mich bzgl. Preis/Leistung signifikant bessergestellt als du.


----------



## Lazarus (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> 20-25 Euro für ne Tageskarte? Aber nicht in und um Augsburg, oder?


Ist sicher die obere Kante. Die Lechfischer nehmen 20€ für den Lech, die Kammel der Augsburger kostet stolze 28€. Ich habe auch von Privatstrecken gehört, die um die 25€ liegen.



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt zahl ich dort für die Jahreskarte an zwei Weihern 140 Euro.


Wo bist du denn? Ich schaue mich auch in der augsburger Gegend nach neuen Möglichkeiten um.
Interessant wäre die Info, wie groß die Weiher sind, die es für 140€ gibt. Ist da die Vereinsmitgliedschaft inklusive?


----------



## TropicOrange (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich zahle im teuren Mittelfranken 250 € und bekomme dafür ca. 25 ha. Weiher (6 Stück) und 6km Fließgewässer. Da sehe ich mich bzgl. Preis/Leistung signifikant bessergestellt als du.



Das auf jeden Fall.  Nur günstiger kommt man im westlichen Schwaben nicht wirklich weg. Und jedes Mal extra nach Fürth zu fahren, bringts ja auch net.


----------



## TropicOrange (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn? Ich schaue mich auch in der augsburger Gegend nach neuen Möglichkeiten um.
> Interessant wäre die Info, wie groß die Weiher sind, die es für 140€ gibt. Ist da die Vereinsmitgliedschaft inklusive?



Der eine hat 10ha, der andere 2ha. 140 Euro ist nur der Preis für die Jahreskarte, Mitgliedschaft und Aufnahmegebühr kommt noch extra mit drauf. Ich schick dir mal ne PN.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

:g





Lazarus schrieb:


> Ist sicher die obere Kante. Die Lechfischer nehmen 20€ für den Lech, die Kammel der Augsburger kostet stolze 28€. Ich habe auch von Privatstrecken gehört, die um die 25€ liegen.



Und es gibt Leute, die das zahlen? |uhoh:|kopfkrat#q

 Nur mal als Vergleich: Dafür bekomme ich hier beim Fischhändler 3,5kg schlachtfrische Bachforelle. :g


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Wer die Kartenpreise in KG Filet umrechnet, der hat beim Angeln was falsch verstanden  

 Konnte ich mit nicht verkneifen.

 Ich bezahl für die Mitgliedschaft in meinem ASV für einen 0,8ha Weiher 80€ p.A. Dann noch eine Jahreskarte für den Rhein 50€.

 Der Rhein ist leider rund 38km von mir weg - sodass man nicht eben mal schnell für ne Stunde hinfahren kann.

 Andere Vereine haben Aufnahmeprozesse und Arbeitsbestimmungen - da suchste dir besser ein anderes Hobby....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wer die Kartenpreise in KG Filet umrechnet, der hat beim Angeln was falsch verstanden



 Ich bin Kochtopfangler. Und ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass ich bei 250 € Jahresgebühren plus Futter plus Spritkosten ein "Minusgeschäft" mache. Macht nix, es geht beim Angeln um mehr als den reinen Fischfang.

 Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Relation zwischen Fang und Preis noch stimmen muss. Und die erkenne ich bei Tagespreisen jenseits 15 € nicht mehr.


----------



## TropicOrange (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin Kochtopfangler. Und ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass ich bei 250 € Jahresgebühren plus Futter plus Spritkosten ein "Minusgeschäft" mache.



Mei, du kenntsch ja schier a Schwob sei. 

Rein finanziell gesehen ist das Angeln für den einzelnen Angler doch immer ein Minusgeschäft, oder?


----------



## lifeofmyown (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich wohne zwar in Schweden, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen trotzdem nett zu wissen... |wavey:

Ich zahle für meine Jahreskarte 450 Kronen. Das entspricht rund 55 Euro. Zu "meinem" Fischereibezirk zählen rund 50 Seen/Gewässerabschnitte. Allerdings hab ich bisher vielleicht die Hälfte gesehen, da die Erreichbarkeit teilweise recht abenteuerlich ist. 
Für kommende Saison will ich mir evtl. noch eine Jahreskarte von einem Fischereibezirk zulegen, der auch direkt nebenan liegt. Da kostet die Jahreskarte 300 Kronen. Ich meine, dazu zählen rund 10 Seen/Gewässerabschnitte. Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen... #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin Kochtopfangler. Und ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass ich bei 250 € Jahresgebühren plus Futter plus Spritkosten ein "Minusgeschäft" mache. Macht nix, es geht beim Angeln um mehr als den reinen Fischfang.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Relation zwischen Fang und Preis noch stimmen muss. Und die erkenne ich bei Tagespreisen jenseits 15 € nicht mehr.


 

Gehst du als Naturliebhaber auch schon mal ins Kino? Würde mich interessieren, was du für das Geld dort mitnimmst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gehst du als Naturliebhaber auch schon mal ins Kino? Würde mich interessieren, was du für das Geld dort mitnimmst.



Der Vergleich passt doch bestenfalls als Polemik. War heute erst 2 Stunden wandern, im Wald und um alle möglichen Weiher. Ganz kostenlos.

 Besser passt die Frage, was ein Gastjäger für sein Geld mitnimmt. Pilze allein jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Lazarus (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> :g
> 
> Und es gibt Leute, die das zahlen? |uhoh:|kopfkrat#q
> 
> Nur mal als Vergleich: Dafür bekomme ich hier beim Fischhändler 3,5kg schlachtfrische Bachforelle. :g


Na klar! Frag doch mal den Rudi Heger, was er zu solchen Spartarifen sagt. 
An der Traun zahlst du 40€/Tag. Wenn du zur Primetime kommen willst (Mai/Juni) kostet es Zuschlag, an Wochenenden kommt natürlich noch der Wochenendzuschlag drauf.
Entnehmen darfst du übrigens nichts, bzw. nur einen Fisch, dann ist aber Ende mit Fischen für den Tag.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Na klar! Frag doch mal den Rudi Heger, was er zu solchen Spartarifen sagt.
> An der Traun zahlst du 40€/Tag. Wenn du zur Primetime kommen willst (Mai/Juni) kostet es Zuschlag, an Wochenenden kommt natürlich noch der Wochenendzuschlag drauf.
> Entnehmen darfst du übrigens nichts, bzw. nur einen Fisch, dann ist aber Ende mit Fischen für den Tag.



Der Mann macht alles richtig. 

 Da fällt mir übrigens folgender Spruch ein:
 "Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf, die Kunst ist es, ihn zu finden."


----------



## TropicOrange (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Mann macht alles richtig.
> 
> Da fällt mir übrigens folgender Spruch ein:
> "Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf, die Kunst ist es, ihn zu finden."



Ganz genau. Solangs Leute gibt, die bereit sind pro Tag 40 Euro plus Zuschlag zu zahlen spricht nichts dagegen, auch soviel zu verlangen. Wobei das in dem Fall wohl eher eine Art Schutzgebühr ist, damit nicht jeder Heinz oder Goldzahnkormoran an den Ufern der Traun rumtrampelt.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ob Kochtopfangler oder nicht.... hab ich nix dagegen. ich ess auch Fisch und gerne selbstgefangenen .... ich nehme aber nicht alles mit was ich fange. Beim 50er Hecht oder beim 45er Zander ist nix drann... also kommt der zurück.

 Ich persönlich finde die Einstellung nicht korrekt - wenn man ein Fazit zieht, ob sich die Gewässerkarte in € zum Ertrag ( in KG Fisch) rechnet. Rechne ich meine Zeit (Opportunitätskosten), Sprit, Material etc. zusammen ist das ein verdammt unrentables Hobby. Aber für mich reicht allein der Gedanke gleich ans Wasser zu fahren, meinen Herzschlag etwas schneller werden zu lassen und mir ein Vorfreudegrinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern. Und wenn ich mal nix fange, ärgere ich mich nicht, sondern stelle fest, dass ich einen tollen Tag im freien verbracht habe und ggf. Dinge gesehen habe, die ein Stubenhocker nie sehen wird.

 Nochmals... ich bin dafür dass Fisch auch gegessen wird. Aber lässt den Mist und rechnet nach, ob sich das Angeln lohnt - wenns im Fischladen die Filets billiger gibt. Dann habt ihr euch das falsche Hobby raus gesucht.....

 Hobbies kosten Geld... wäre mir neu, wenn man daran was verdient oder +/- 0 raus kommt.

 In vielen Ecken Deutschlands herrschen keine schwedischen oder mecklenburgische Verhältnisse wo sich ein See an den anderen reiht. Viele zahlen aus Verzweiflung fast schon jeden Preis um einigermaßen in der Nähe zum Wohnort mal die Angel schwingen zu dürfen.... Hier in meiner Ecke sind Vereine, die haben insgesammt unter 20ha Gewässerfläche, viele Einschränkungen, Viele Arbeitsstunden, teils Tagelange Pflicht-Fischerfeste, eigene Kneipen in denen man seinen Dienst halten muss (bis Nachts). Dort kostet die Aufnahme 200€+ und die Jahreskarte in etwa auch zw 100-180€.

 Teils gibt's Wartelisten, da mehr Anfragen als Plätze frei sind.... das ist Angeldeutschland.


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Solangs Leute gibt, die bereit sind pro Tag 40 Euro plus Zuschlag zu zahlen spricht nichts dagegen, auch soviel zu verlangen. Wobei das in dem Fall wohl eher eine Art Schutzgebühr ist, damit nicht jeder Heinz oder Goldzahnkormoran an den Ufern der Traun rumtrampelt.



hab mich auch schon gefragt, warum Tageskarten fürs Fliegenfischen immer so teuer sind. Machen überwiegend wohl nur Geschäftsleute die auch im Golfclub sind und den 911er in der Garage stehen haben... obwohl, ist ja nur noch ein VW |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Angebot und Nachfrage eben.  Gibt un good old germany nicht so viele Forellen Gewässer.  Und diese wollen die Pächter langfristig nutzen und erhalten.


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

hab heute 120 € für die Jahreskarte für sieben Seeen
inkl.Nachtangelerlaubnis hingeblättert,dazu 50 € Vereinsbeitrag
Fischereischein muß ich auch noch verlängern,mal sehen was noch an Tageskarten dazu kommt.
Hab die ersten fünf Rollen mit Stroft GTM bespuhlt und mir
echt überlegt ob ich den Rutenwald auslichte.Wenn ich aber so davor stehe kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden :c


----------



## jigga1986 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

3 Jahreskarten je ca.40€ =120€


----------



## Knispel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hab mich auch schon gefragt, warum Tageskarten fürs Fliegenfischen immer so teuer sind. Machen überwiegend wohl nur Geschäftsleute die auch im Golfclub sind und den 911er in der Garage stehen haben... obwohl, ist ja nur noch ein VW |supergri


 
Mit dem Preis selektierst du wunderbar die Angler - wenn du nicht jeden haben willst, sondern nur passendes Klientel, dass ist einfacher als mit einer Warteliste.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Es gibt auch die Kombi von Warteliste, Probezeit (2Jahre) UND 600€ Zahlung, verteilt auf zwei Jahre...
Danach "nur" 150€ Jahresbeitrag... Aber das Gewässer ist es wert und ich werde es zahlen.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich habe den Trööt schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr verfolgt. Echt jetzt für nen lächerlichen Tümpel bezahlen hier manche 250 Eier und mehr im Jahr??? Da lebe ich aus Anglerischer Sicht ja echt im Paradies. In diesem Jahr kommt die Fried/Raubkarte 145 Euro im Jahr und wer hier in einem der örtlichen Vereine ist, der bekommt die selbe Karte, zum Vorzugspreis von 75 Euro im Jahr. Und er darf ettliche TAUSEND Hektar frei beangeln.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Rischtisch... wo Gewässerfläche begrenzt ist, können Vereine/ Pächter fast alles verlangen. Die Meute zahlt es schon mangels alternativen!


----------



## Pudel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Verein 1 - 190 Euro und 
Verein 2 - 230 Euro

Nicht ganz billig im Schwabenland


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



> Rischtisch... wo Gewässerfläche begrenzt ist, können Vereine/ Pächter  fast alles verlangen. Die Meute zahlt es schon mangels alternativen!


Exakt. Bei uns hier geht das eher ganz stark in Richtung "Tausende Euro" (separate Vereins-Aufnahmegebühr, Jahresgebühr usw. mit eingerechnet) bei insgesamt nicht mal 100 ha Wasserfläche.

Normalpreise für Einzel-Kleinsee-Jahreskarten (max. 15 ha, z. T. derbste Beschränkungen wie kein Nachtangeln, Kunstköderverbot, keine Drillinge, kein Bootsangeln, kein Anfüttern usw. in Kombination) liegen hier bei uns zwischen 180 und 250 Hebeln.

Wenn Forellen-Fließgewässer dazu, nochmal ne Schippe oben druff.

Aber was will man machen - entweder löhnt man oder bleibt halt nichtangelnd zu Hause. 

Nicht schön, aber gezwungenermaßen alternativlos, wenn man nicht jedes Mal endlos weit an andere Gewässer fahren will/kann.

Dennoch haben hiesige Vereine z. T. mörderische Wartelisten - da wird man nur noch aufgenommen, wenn jemand stirbt oder austritt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Es ist nicht so das ich kein Wasser zur Verfügung hätte... Ich hab Rhein, Lahn und Mosel vor der Tür und es gibt auch ein paar See`n wo ich für kleines Geld fischen könnte.
Aber wie schon gesagt: der See und der Verein sind es mir wert! Und wenn ich es zahlen will & kann...


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Pudel schrieb:


> Verein 1 - 190 Euro und
> Verein 2 - 230 Euro
> 
> Nicht ganz billig im Schwabenland



au Backe#d
 wenn es stimmt,daß die Schwaben geizig wie die Schotten sind dürfte es da eigendlich gar keine Angler geben


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Bei mir hat es sich dieses Jahr geändert.
Der Preis von 25€ für die Jahreskarte am See steht nach wie vor. Karten allerdings nur für Vereinsmitglieder.
Die Mainjahreskarte vom Verein kostet auch nach wie vor 50€, Jahreskarte auch nur Vereinsmitglieder.
Die Mainstrecke bildet ein Enklave in einem anderen Streckenabschnitt. Das heißt, Oberhalb und Unterhalb wird die Vereinsstrecke von einer anderen Strecke begrenzt. Diese Karte habe ich mir dieses Jahr auch geholt, kosten: 65€ Jahreskarte.

Daraus ergibt sich:
Ca. 7ha Baggersee + Ca. 15km zusammenhängende Mainstrecke für insgesamt 140€ reine Kartenkosten


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

85€ für den Gewässerverbund für Vereinsmitglieder - ca. 875ha incl. Salmonidenstrecken.
Zuzüglich etwa 150€ für Tageskarten in anderen Bundesländern...


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

35 € Jahresbeitrag und ab und an mal ne Gastkarte.


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Verein Deutschland 40€ plus 3 Arbeitseinsätze a 15€, Gewässer 1 Baggersee und 3 Bäche.
Jahreskarten 50€ und 75€ für zwei Baggerseen
Verein Frankreich 90€ für mehr als genug Gewässer.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,

210 Euro Vereinsbeitrag, 70 Euro Verbandskarte; damit stehen mir 23 Gewässer zur Verfügung. Dazu kommen noch 3 Wochenkarten für dreimal Urlaub einmal Slowenien und zweimal Österreich zu 300/200 und 200 Euro.
Insgesamt also ein knapper Tausender (980.-Euro).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bewu1982 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich zahle 48€ im Verein und 15€ für den Uferschein an der Mosel.
 Wobei ich diese Jahr den Nachenschein für 40€ holen werde um dann auch vom Boot fischen zu können


----------



## el.Lucio (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

An der Mosel?|bigeyes



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Wobei ich diese Jahr den Nachenschein für 40€ holen werde um dann auch vom Boot fischen zu können






65€ Versetalsperre und 67€ Gesamtmosel


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

verein 60€, keine arbeitsstunden
gewässer - der halbe gieselauknal, die gieselau(top-salmonidengewässer), noch ein paar teiche und ´ne moorkuhle.
dazu noch mit diversen vereinen tauschkarten, u.a. ordentliche bereiche der treene und die andere hälfte des gieselaukanal.
dazu die nok-karte, mittlerweile 40€.

also wie die meisten hier, die qual der wahl, irgendwie idiotisch, aber so sind "wir" wohl, man könnte ja was verpassen...


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,
ich zahle 290 € Vereinsgebühr +Jahreskarte für 8
Weiher unterschiedlicher Größe und 3 Forellenbäche.

Extra Tageskarten für Forellenbäche kosten 5 Euro pro Karte.
Gastkarten nur in Begleitung mit nem Verreinsmitglied 10€

Komme mit ca.300-350 Euro pro Jahr Raus 
Ist aber im Vergleich mit anderen Verreinen in der Umgebung günstig.


----------



## JottU (25. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

12,-€ Fischereiabgabe
85 € Verein incl. LAVB 
15 € Sachsenmarke

Gewässer ohne Ende wegen Gewässerfond.


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,

bin aus dem Süden

Verein A = 250 € (12 Gewässer) , 
Verbandsgewässer 75,- 
viele Verbote, sehr gemischte Klientel unterwegs

Jahreskarte für Baggersee A 170,-, Baggersee B 300,-  
wenig Verbote, die aber auch nachvollziehbar, realtiv homogene Klientel unterwegs, da Anzahl der Karten limitiert


----------



## Muldefischer (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,

ich bin aus Sachsen-Anhalt#h

Verein: 95€

Berechtigung für Sachsen: 10€

Fischereischein + Fischereiabgabe anteilig für ein Jahr: ca.12€

an den Berufsfischer gehen noch 5€ pro Jahr um den Stauseeauslauf und die Mulde unterhalb des Muldestausee zu befischen

 = ca. 122€/Jahr

Außer ausgewiesene Salmonidengewässer und natürlich Strecken von Berufsfischern ist somit jedes Gewässer im Fond von Sachsen-Anhalt/Sachsen für mich/uns beangelbar. "Freie" Gewässer sind mir hier nicht bekannt.
Ist den 30 Angeljahren - die mir hoffentlich noch bleiben - also fast unmöglich das alles zu nutzen.#6

Was rechtfertigt bitte eine Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeiträge von 250€ und mehr in manchen süddeutschen Vereinen????#c#q
Hier werden dann hoffentlich hochwertige japanische Koi besetzt:q

Gruß Nico:vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Muldefischer schrieb:


> Was rechtfertigt bitte eine Aufnahmegebühr und Jahresbeiträge von 250€ und mehr in manchen süddeutschen Vereinen????#c#q
> Hier werden dann hoffentlich hochwertige japanische Koi besetzt:q
> 
> Gruß Nico:vik:



Hallo,

ganz einfach, das ist Marktwirtschaft. Relativ viele Angler treffen auf relativ wenig Gewässer.
Ein Baggersee mit etwa 30 Hektar wird, je nach Lage zwischen 2 und 3 Millionen Euro gehandelt. Was denkst Du denn, was, wenn man ihn nicht schon sehr frühzeitig erworben hat, da die Pacht kostet. Den bekommt man nicht für 10.000 Euro im Jahr.
Oder nehmen wir mal einen Fluss (keine Salmoniden) mit etwa 20-30 Metern Breite; je nach Lage etwa 2000 bis 4000 Euro Pacht, für den Kilometer (!). Dazu noch Besatz- und andere Kosten. Aber dafür sind bei uns, wenn ich bei vielen Beiträgen hier zwischen den Zeilen lese, die Fangaussichten auch deutlich besser.
Zu den Aufnahmegebühren noch: bei uns (400.- Euro) z.B. resultiert diese aus Umlagen, mit welchen die Mitglieder früher für den Ankauf von Gewässern/Fischereirechten belegt wurden und da ist es nicht mehr als recht und billig, wenn sich Neumitglieder daran beteiligen.
Ich zahle derzeit 300 Euro im Jahr für 15 Vereins- und 8 Verbandsgewässer und finde das nicht als zu teuer.
Geh mal nach Österreich oder Slowenien zum Salmonidenfischen, da zahlst Du die 300 Euro für eine Woche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ado (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Meine jährlichen Kosten sind da noch einen Tick höher.

 Ich zahle 265€ für meinen Verein in Nürnberg (in dem auch Lajos1 ist)
 Und zusätzlich nochmal 335€ für den Verein plus Jahreskarte am Lech. 
 Ich will aber die Gewässervielfalt des einen Vereins und die Nähe des Lechs zu meiner Arbeitsstelle beim anderen Verein nicht missen. 
 Dazu kommen ca. nochmal 50-100€ für Tageskarten. 

 Bin also bei ca. 700€ dazu kommt dann noch die Jahreserlaubnis fürs Meeresangeln in Dänemark.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz einfach, das ist Marktwirtschaft. Relativ viele Angler treffen auf relativ wenig Gewässer.



Leider nur die halbe Wahrheit Lajos 1 .
In den neuen Bundesländern gelten einfach völlig andere Vorgaben bei der Vergabe von Fischereirechten. Da gibt es z.B. keine vererbbaren Fischereirechte oder ähnlichen Unsinn wie bei uns in Bayern oder BW. Gemeinnützigkeit ist das Zauberwort.
Ich gehe als Bayer immer wieder sehr gerne nach Thüringen oder Sachsen zum Fischen, die haben uns dort einiges vorraus #6.

BtT:Bei mir Verein 1 100 Euro
               Verein 2   88 Euro
               Beteiligung Privatpachtstrecke 900 Euro


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Leider nur die halbe Wahrheit Lajos 1 .
> In den neuen Bundesländern gelten einfach völlig andere Vorgaben bei der Vergabe von Fischereirechten. Da gibt es z.B. keine vererbbaren Fischereirechte oder ähnlichen Unsinn wie bei uns in Bayern oder BW. Gemeinnützigkeit ist das Zauberwort.
> Ich gehe als Bayer immer wieder sehr gerne nach Thüringen oder Sachsen zum Fischen, die haben uns dort einiges vorraus
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

In MeckPomm gibt es so viel Hecht (Müritz) dass die nicht mal ne Schonzeit haben...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In MeckPomm gibt es so viel Hecht (Müritz) dass die nicht mal ne Schonzeit haben...



Hallo,

sicher, und ich kenne zwei Angler welche an den Bodden eine Woche auf Hecht fischten, Ergebnis: zwei Hechte und auch nicht gerade Riesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Naja, wenn die so angeln wie Du ;-))))

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...

Dass die Müritz und die damit verbundenen Gewässern definitiv mit zu den ertragreichsten gehören gerade bei Hecht und Barsch, ist aber nun mal genügend dokumentiert, auch wenn man das durch eine weißblau gefärbte Brille vielleicht nicht alles richtig mitbekommen kann..
;-)))

ist aber hier auch nicht das Thema - Kosten (darum gehts hier ja) sind da so oder so deutlich niedriger als bei euch in Bayern oder bei uns in B-W...


----------



## PAFischer (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

180 Euro Jahreskarte
 15 Euro Lizenzbücherl
 70 Euro Jahresbeitrag

Die Kartenpreise in Bayern sind schon wirklich heftig.
Wenn ich mir da die Preise und vor allem die Gewässer in anderen (meist neuen) Bundesländern anschaue,muss ich Euch schon sehr beneiden.


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich behaupte auch, dass gerade die Ballungsgebiete und eh eh teureren Areale in Deutschland inzwischen Erlaubnisscheinkosten haben, die einen staunen lassen. Klar kann man auch bei uns ín Hessen vor den Toren Frankfurts noch vergleichsweise günstig Angeln - das geht dann aber nur, weil man sich ein paar KM Main beispielsweise mit hunderten anderen Karteninhabern "teilt". Das sieht man dann auch an den Fängen .... Ist ne andere Hausnummer als gut gepflegte und entsprechend gehandelten Vereinen, die schon darauf achten WER Zugang zum Gewässer bekommt.


----------



## Reg A. (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Müritz und die damit verbundenen Gewässern definitiv mit zu den ertragreichsten gehören gerade bei Hecht und Barsch, ist aber nun mal genügend dokumentiert, auch wenn man das durch eine weißblau gefärbte Brille vielleicht nicht alles richtig mitbekommen kann..
> ;-)))



Ich dachte, Lajos ist Franke (wie ich), da ist die Brille rot-weiß getönt! Uns Franken mit den Bayern in einen Topf zu werfen, nur weil der olle Napoleon uns an die verschachert hat, grenzt ja schon an übler Nachrede 

Spaß beiseite: Klar ist die Müritz ein sehr gutes Gewässer, gerade was Hechte betrifft, ein "Wunderwasser", in dem jeder Depp, der nen 5er Mepps auf zehn Meter bringt gleich voll absahnt ist sie aber auch nicht! Gute Angler - entsprechende Gewässerkenntnis vorausgesetzt! - fangen dort gut bis sehr gut, mittelmäßige Angler mittelmäßig und schlechte Angler eben schlecht, genau wie überall! 
Neidisch bin ich auf die nordostdeutschen Verhältnisse aber schon; ich würde auch gern für ein paar Peanuts einen solchen Gewässerpool beangeln dürfen, statt wie hier ca. 400 Euro p.a. für akzeptable (paar schlechte, viele mittelmäßige, paar gute) Gewässer berappen zu müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Uns Franken mit den Bayern in einen Topf zu werfen, nur weil der olle Napoleon uns an die verschachert hat, grenzt ja schon an übler Nachrede


Echt - ist das nicht alles eine Sorte???
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Reg A. (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Echt - ist das nicht alles eine Sorte???



Klar, ihr "da drüben" (in B-W) seid ja auch alle Schwaben :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Die Menschen ja - und dann gibts noch Badenser ;-))))


----------



## Reg A. (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Menschen ja - und dann gibts noch Badenser ;-))))



Siehste: und bei uns gibt's halt auch noch die Bayern :q


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die so angeln wie Du ;-))))
> 
> Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich war nicht einer von den zwei erwähnten Anglern an den Bodden. Macht aber auch nichts.
Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass man an der Müritz und Co. auch gut auf Hecht fischen kann, sehe aber erstmal nicht, dass da die Preise der Tages- und Wochenkarten dort groß von denen in Bayern abweichen. Für 10 bis 15 Euro für den Tag und 35 bis 50 Euro für die Woche bekommt man in Bayern (ausser in Salmonidengewässern) jedenfalls auch Lizenzen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Biste jetzt eigentlich Bayer, oder wie von Reg A. vermutet, Franngee?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biste jetzt eigentlich Bayer, oder wie von Reg A. vermutet, Franngee?




Hallo,

ich bin Franke, habe aber auch mit der Bezeichnung Bayer keine Probleme (die Oberbayern sind ja genau genommen auch keine Bayern, dies dürfte am ehesten auf die Niederbayern und Teile der Oberpfälzer zutreffen).
Ich erwähnte das Bayern ja nur deshalb, weil Du bei den Preisen für das Angeln eben Bayern und Baden-Würrtemberg erwähnt hast.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,

@hanjupp



> Da gibt es z.B. keine vererbbaren Fischereirechte oder ähnlichen Unsinn wie bei uns in Bayern oder BW. *Gemeinnützigkeit ist das Zauberwort.*
> Ich gehe als Bayer immer wieder sehr gerne nach Thüringen oder Sachsen zum Fischen, die haben uns dort einiges vorraus



Ich finde deine Einstellung super:m

Bitte teile mir mit, wann und wo ich an deiner privaten Pachtstrecke angeln darf!!!!!


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Hallo,
Jahresbeitrag bei uns im Verein 80€. Wir haben eine Fliegenstrecke von ca. 6km (Harzvorland). 5 Teiche und einen kleinen See. Dazu kommt noch eine Fliegenstrecke die nur im Frühjahr befischbar ist (fällt im Sommer trocken).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## porbeagle (28. April 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Ich häng mich mal dran:

31 Euro für unsere Rheinkarte
70 Euro für 2 Gewässer ohne Verein Karten vom Besitzer
60 Euro für 4 Gewässer über den Angelverein


----------



## Megalodon1 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

45 Euro Vereinsbeitrag, nix für Angelerlaubnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Und das in Bayern - passive Mitgliedschaft?


----------



## Megalodon1 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Nein, wird abgegolten per aktive Vereinsarbeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

ahhh, cool. So ne Lösung gefällt mir. Statt Strafzahlung für nicht geleistete Stunden Belohnung für geleistete..

Danke für Info und Rückmeldung . 

Aber ich hab "Lech" gelesen und dachte, naja, für den Süden aber ungewöhnlich preiswert, bei uns der Gegend kaum, unterm 5 - fachen, oft 10-faches oder mehr als Deine 45 €..


----------



## Megalodon1 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Gibt keine Arbeitsstunden im Verein. Hunderte fischen und wollen feiern, aber nur ne Handvoll Leute engagieren sich und tun was. Da ist's nur mehr als nur gerecht, als Ausgleich überall fischen zu dürfen. Sonst wären es mehrere tausend Euro.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

180.-  in Oberbayern find ich in Ordnung. In einem Verein der so groß ist das ich an manchen Gewässern noch nicht beim Angeln war. 
http://derfischereiverein.de/gewaesserkarten/


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> Gibt keine Arbeitsstunden im Verein. Hunderte fischen und wollen feiern, aber nur ne Handvoll Leute engagieren sich und tun was. Da ist's nur mehr als nur gerecht, als Ausgleich überall fischen zu dürfen. Sonst wären es mehrere tausend Euro.



Jepp, das ist so. 
Das "Problem":
Heisst zwar oft Angel- oder Fischereiverein, geht aber in der Vereinsarbeit mehr um Bewirtschaftung als um Angeln.

Das ist in etwas so, wie wenn für einen Fussballverein nicht der Fussball, sondern die Pflege von Rasen und Spielstätte das Wichtigste wäre.

Man sieht das auch an einer alten Umfrage, die Leute wollen überwiegend in Angelverein wegen Angeln:
 Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?
Trotz möglicher Mehrfachabstimmung ist alles ums Angeln (Kosten, Gewässer etc.) weit vorne, Vereinsarbeit, Naturschutz etc. weit hinten..


Von daher finde ich es gut, wenn Leute, die sich da dennoch engagieren, wie bei euch entsprechend belohnt werden!!

Und sowas (die zu erledigende Arbeit) muss ja auch immer irgendwie mit in Kosten rein.


----------



## plattfisch56 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Walchensee in Ob.1.03-31.9 jedes JH.
 270.- und 50.-Euro für Mautstrasse.

 Und wär mag noch Liegeplatz.

 Ist doch für Ob. günstig.


----------



## XIRUS (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

205€ für eine Rheinstrecke und zwei Baggerseen.

Mit Jahresbeitrag Vereine (notwendig um die Gewässerkarten zu bekommen) sowie Jahresfischereischein bin ich dann bei guten 300€.

Mein Großvater schüttelt immer noch mit dem Kopf, und fragt warum ich den Fisch nicht einfach kaufe ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Geht man nur vom Fischwert aus und nicht vom Angelspaß, ist die Frage ja auch berechtigt.
;-))

Dafür ist der Spaß am Angeln unbezahlbar..

Herzlich willkommen bei und und viel Spaß, davon ab!


----------



## Kiesbank (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Bei mir sind es
90 Euro Jahresbeitrag und 110 eur für die Isar und kleine Zuflüsse für einen großen. Niederbayerischen Verein

Dann noch 340 eur für einen See inkl.  Bootsnutzung mit Jahres Schein 

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schleppfi (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Bei mir sind es 310 € für Jahreskarten in 2 Vereinen und habe dafür 16 km Oberlauf Neckar gleich nach der Quelle, ein kleiner Bach und 3 kleinere Seen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

im Süden kommt schon immer was zusammen ...


----------



## Dachfeger (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Verein:73 Euro-beinhaltet Gewässerpool Sachsen Anhalt
Salmonidenerlaubnis: 18 Euro
Elbstrecke in Niedersachsen: 70 Euro
Jahreskarte Küste Meck-Pomm:30 Euro

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

noch unter 200 Euro für richtig viel Wasser, scheint mir..


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Rhein 35 € 30 km eine Richtung
[Vispas 35€]
Hafen 18€ 30 km eine Richtung
Kanal (Verein) 45€ 15 km eine Richtung

133€


----------



## Mikael H (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

250€ für 5km Wertach im Allgäu
Dafür ohne Verein und ohne Stunden. Darf das ganze Jahr geangelt werden


----------



## Ukel (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Verein1: 110 €
- 2 Leinestrecken ca. 30 km (Gemeinschaft), Aller 9 km (Gemeinschaft)
- Mittellandkanal ca. 60 km (Gemeinschaft)
- 10 Baggerseen + 7 Teiche, gesamt ca. 80 ha (Pacht- und Eigentumsgewässer)

Verein 2: 60 €
- >10 km Gr. Aue
- 3 Seen, Teiche


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Mikael H schrieb:


> 250€ für 5km Wertach im Allgäu
> Dafür ohne Verein und ohne Stunden. Darf das ganze Jahr geangelt werden



Preiswert ist aber auch anders


----------



## Dachfeger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> noch unter 200 Euro für richtig viel Wasser, scheint mir..


Das ist, nach meiner Ansicht, richtig.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

Der Neid (wegen viel Wasser UND preiswert) eines nachtangelverbotsgeplagten Schwaben sei Dir gewiss ;-)))


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*

90.- € für 3 Baggerseen, wobei 2 Seen mit Vereinseigenen Booten befischt werden können. Kein Arbeitsdienst; nur auf freiwilliger Basis.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Mikael H (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Jährliche Kosten Angelerlaubnis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Preiswert ist aber auch anders



Um so südlicher um so teurer hab ich das Gefühl. Dazu kommen noch lange Wartelisten für Jahreskarten. Einziger Wermutstropfen, ich hab nur 1km zum Wasser 

Mfg


----------

